# Martyrdom Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Sahibzadas



## singhbj (Dec 21, 2007)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

ਸਲੋਕ ਕਬੀਰ ॥ 
सलोक कबीर ॥ 
Salok Kabīr. 
Shalok, Kabeer: 

ਗਗਨ ਦਮਾਮਾ ਬਾਜਿਓ ਪਰਿਓ ਨੀਸਾਨੈ ਘਾਉ ॥ 
गगन दमामा बाजिओ परिओ नीसानै घाउ ॥ 
Gagan damāmā bāji&shy;o pari&shy;o nīsānai ghā&shy;o. 
The battle-drum beats in the sky of the mind; aim is taken, and the wound is inflicted. 

ਖੇਤੁ ਜੁ ਮਾਂਡਿਓ ਸੂਰਮਾ ਅਬ ਜੂਝਨ ਕੋ ਦਾਉ ॥੧॥ 
खेतु जु मांडिओ सूरमा अब जूझन को दाउ ॥१॥ 
Khėt jo māŉdi&shy;o sūrmā ab jūjhan ko dā&shy;o. ||1|| 
The spiritual warriors enter the field of battle; now is the time to fight! ||1|| 

ਸੂਰਾ ਸੋ ਪਹਿਚਾਨੀਐ ਜੁ ਲਰੈ ਦੀਨ ਕੇ ਹੇਤ ॥ 
सूरा सो पहिचानीऐ जु लरै दीन के हेत ॥ 
Sūrā so pahichānī&shy;ai jo larai dīn kė hėt. 
He alone is known as a spiritual hero, who fights in defense of religion. 

ਪੁਰਜਾ ਪੁਰਜਾ ਕਟਿ ਮਰੈ ਕਬਹੂ ਨ ਛਾਡੈ ਖੇਤੁ ॥੨॥੨॥ 
पुरजा पुरजा कटि मरै कबहू न छाडै खेतु ॥२॥२॥ 
Purjā purjā kat marai kabhū na chhādai khėt. ||2||2|| 
He may be cut apart, piece by piece, but he never leaves the field of battle. ||2||2|| 

Source: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0&Param=1105

On this day in history, 
Guru Gobind Singh ji's two sons, Sahibzada Ajit Singh an Sahibzada Jujhar Singh gave their lives in the battle of Chamkaur for Sikh faith and became martyrs.

Kindly see these links to learn more

http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Ajit_Singh

http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Sahibzada_Jujhar_Singh

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the first gurpurab message to the forum. And a good message at that.*


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Singhbj Ji,

Thank you for your post coz its most needed as a reminder especially now when we have strong and beautiful buildings replacing the once-strong moral foundations upon which man dwelled.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

HI namjap ji,
It is nice to your signature. These are very good.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Sikh80 Ji,

I'm glad you like it.
‘Hum rulte phirte, koi baat naa puuch taa, Gur satgur sang kire hum thape’ (SGGS: 167).


----------

